# ATM at PSBank



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Last Friday I went to a PSBank ATM here in Cebu, and attempted to withdraw 10,000 Peso. The ATM seemed to freeze up during the transaction process, and after about two minutes of waiting, I hit the cancel button on the keypad. The ATM then displayed a message reading simply "Transaction timed out" and then it spit out my card without any money, or a receipt. 

When I got home I checked online and found that the money had been taken out of my account, even though it had not been dispensed by the machine. I called my own bank in the US, but the lady whom I spoke with was rude and dismissive, and she said that I would I have to write a letter to my bank in Texas, explaining the situation, and then they would take up to 90 days to investigate it. I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed, but even I can tell when someone is telling me to buzz off, and that I'm S.O.L. 

Next I went to the PSBank website to file a complaint, but they wanted me to send my debit card number via email, along with my name and the name of my bank, so I didn't complete the online form, as it seemed to risky.

I decided the best thing to do would be to call the nearest branch of PSBank to see if they could help me. I was able to speak with the manager, and she told me that I should come down right away to fill out some information. It was a few minutes before closing when I called, but they told me that they would unlock the doors if I arrived within the next hour.

I arrived about 20 minutes after closing, but the guard let me in when I told him who I was. The bank manager took down my information, and gave me a case number. She also told me that PSBank would be returning my money within three business days. I was surprised at this, because usually when you talk to a bank representative in the US, they have been trained to avoid making any committal type statements, which could expose their bank to any liability.

Well, I got my money back yesterday, just as the manager at PSBank promised. When I talked to my own bank in the US I just assumed that I had been screwed, and that nobody was going to help me. Also, the people at PSBank were much more helpful than the people at my own bank. I hope this comes in handy to anyone else who might encounter the same problem.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

That is good to hear because we often hear about bad customer service here in PH. I'm happy to give my business to those businesses who show they can exceed the norm.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> That is good to hear because we often hear about bad customer service here in PH. I'm happy to give my business to those businesses who show they can exceed the norm.


I was surprised myself. I really thought my money was gone, and I thought that everyone was just going to give me the run around, and not really help me get my money back. A couple of other thing I forgot to mention. The ATM I used was not actually located at a PSBank, it was simply one of their ATMs I found inside a local shopping mall. Also, before I tried to call the local PSBank near me, I also tried to call their customer service number in Manila, but no one answered the phone. 

It looks like if you encounter a problem with a bank here, the thing to do is not deal with their website, or their customer service number, but instead go directly to a local branch and speak with a manager.


----------



## abbby (Jun 14, 2016)

Maxx62 said:


> Last Friday I went to a PSBank ATM here in Cebu, and attempted to withdraw 10,000 Peso. The ATM seemed to freeze up during the transaction process, and after about two minutes of waiting, I hit the cancel button on the keypad. The ATM then displayed a message reading simply "Transaction timed out" and then it spit out my card without any money, or a receipt.
> 
> When I got home I checked online and found that the money had been taken out of my account, even though it had not been dispensed by the machine. I called my own bank in the US, but the lady whom I spoke with was rude and dismissive, and she said that I would I have to write a letter to my bank in Texas, explaining the situation, and then they would take up to 90 days to investigate it. I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed, but even I can tell when someone is telling me to buzz off, and that I'm S.O.L.
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me: 6/15/16

Good day!
It was June 10, 2016 when i tried to withraw on your ATM machine located at (Cartimar Complex, Cartimar, Pasay, 1300 Metro Manila) when i ran out of cash while buying my pet's stuffs It was yesterday when i inquired something is wrong with my remaining balance and the last time was the said date i remember. It hanged. Took me max of 5mins for me to take out my ATM where i thought i wouldnt get my ATM back. If you'll notice on my uploaded picture I attached, I encircled those two 500 withrawals which i didnt get any of the two. It isn't too much but that would be unfair of your clients, much more your credibility for me next time will be afraid to withraw on any of your ATM.

Abby


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Credit Card Delay*



Maxx62 said:


> Last Friday I went to a PSBank ATM here in Cebu, and attempted to withdraw 10,000 Peso. The ATM seemed to freeze up during the transaction process, and after about two minutes of waiting, I hit the cancel button on the keypad. The ATM then displayed a message reading simply "Transaction timed out" and then it spit out my card without any money, or a receipt.
> 
> When I got home I checked online and found that the money had been taken out of my account, even though it had not been dispensed by the machine. I called my own bank in the US, but the lady whom I spoke with was rude and dismissive, and she said that I would I have to write a letter to my bank in Texas, explaining the situation, and then they would take up to 90 days to investigate it. I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed, but even I can tell when someone is telling me to buzz off, and that I'm S.O.L.
> 
> ...


I worked in a call center and we had a software issue, that's probably what it is and I've been told by my American bank that this sometimes is the problem, especially with some off the wall ATM machine but check your account in a day maybe it's refunded because you didn't receive money and it also timed out, basically the software is checking for the money first before it is withdrawn it takes 24 hrs for that to drop off. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Overseas credit card charges*



abbby said:


> Same thing happened to me: 6/15/16
> 
> Good day!
> It was June 10, 2016 when i tried to withraw on your ATM machine located at (Cartimar Complex, Cartimar, Pasay, 1300 Metro Manila) when i ran out of cash while buying my pet's stuffs It was yesterday when i inquired something is wrong with my remaining balance and the last time was the said date i remember. It hanged. Took me max of 5mins for me to take out my ATM where i thought i wouldnt get my ATM back. If you'll notice on my uploaded picture I attached, I encircled those two 500 withrawals which i didnt get any of the two. It isn't too much but that would be unfair of your clients, much more your credibility for me next time will be afraid to withraw on any of your ATM.
> ...


Abby also watch out for the Overseas credit card charges, also the internet can be slow at times and time out, it's a real pain the internet structure here is sluggish at best. I don't use ATM machines anymore and opened up a Philippine Bank.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

It's a common occurrence in ATM machines. Both local and foreign ATM holders who fails to withdraw in machines just files a complaint and forms to get their money back. I once signed a "release" before I got my money from BPI sor of a Non Disclosure agreement. And they issued me a new ATM card as well since the old one was compromised.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am fortunate that my bank in the US is awesome. I send an email and get a response very quickly. I set my Debit Card up for use here with a limit on funds. I only had a problem like you once. When I contacted my bank. I was told that the transactions automatically are posted in my account. But are held in Limbo until confirmation of the transaction. So I waited and sure enough the transaction was removed.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I had a similar incident happen to me at a BPI Bank here in Manila, (tried to withdraw about 10,000 peso's but never got the cash or a receipt but my online banking showed a deduction in my account balance), and the same thing was explained to me...the transactions are held in limbo until confirmation and I was relieved to see the very next day the funds were returned to my account...no harm, no foul...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Holding of funds for 24hrs*



Cebu Citizen said:


> I had a similar incident happen to me at a BPI Bank here in Manila, (tried to withdraw about 10,000 peso's but never got the cash or a receipt but my online banking showed a deduction in my account balance), and the same thing was explained to me...the transactions are held in limbo until confirmation and I was relieved to see the very next day the funds were returned to my account...no harm, no foul...


This was common concern when I worked in a call center, people thought they had been charged but it's only a check on funds and if the order is canceled the money is refunded after 24hrs.


----------

